# Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!



## Basti1988 (25. Oktober 2018)

*Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Steve Burke von Gamers Nexus hat es getan, mit einer PowerColor RX Vega 56 Red Dragon(370-400$) hat er die neuste Generation des Konkurrenten NVIDIA EVGA RTX 2070 (500-550$) geschlagen.

Dank des Unlimited Power Bios Updates hat die Vega 56 die letzten Reserven raus geholt und die RTX 2070 hinter sich gelassen. Der Preis ist allerdings recht hoch, ein Verbraucht von teilweise über 200W zusätzlich.

Benchmarks wurden in Spielen wie: Sniper Elite4, F1, Far Cry 5, GTA V, Shadow of the Tomb Raider und Ashes of the Singularity in 4K, 1440p und 1080p mit Dx11/12.

Aber seht selbst:
YouTube

Quelle:
Unlimited Power: Beating the RTX 2070 with Vega 56 Mods | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks


----------



## shadie (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlÃ¤gt RTX 2070!*

AMD Karten waren ja immer schon dafür bekannt, dass Sie etwas "reifen" müssen.

Das war damals mit meinem HD7970 Crossfire GEspann genau so.
Das konnte man lange nutzen 

Dass man jetzt mit ner VEGA56 eine RTX 2070 schlägt finde ich aber schon krass.
Zeigt aber nur, wie sich NV aktuell ausruhen kann.

Denn mit 200W mehr sich so was zu erkaufen......schwierig.....

Wenn 7nm effizienzmäßig besser wird und an IPC zulegt kommt man vielleicht @ Stock an die RTX Reihe langsam mal ran.

Heißt aber ja nicht, dass NV genau wie Intel damals, nicht auch was in der Hinterhand hat, dass nicht auf der Roadmap steht.

We will see, ist aktuell echt spannend in der Hardwarewelt


----------



## RtZk (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlÃ¤gt RTX 2070!*

Was ist jetzt daran besonders, dass man die Vega Karten mit viel Aufwand auf 1080/2070 Stock Level bringen kann? 
Das war für diejenigen die sich ein wenig auskennen schon lange bekannt und beim OC vs OC Vergleich zieht die Vega schlussendlich eben doch wieder den kürzeren.


----------



## panthex (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlÃ¤gt RTX 2070!*



RtZk schrieb:


> ...beim OC vs OC Vergleich zieht die Vega schlussendlich eben doch wieder den kürzeren.



Wäre bei dem Preisunterschied ja auch schlimm wenn nicht.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Der Mehrverbrauch gegenüber den NVidia-Karten wird dann aber so dermaßen hoch, dass dort wirklich irgendwann die Stromrechnung einem einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. 
Ganz von der extremen Mehrbelastung der Komponenten abgesehen - wie lange so ein Vega-Chip und vorallem die VRMs 600W vertragen steht auch noch auf einem anderen Blatt.

Ich meine, schaut euch das doch an - der Stromverbrauch der Vega 56 unlimited ist dann fast doppelt so hoch wie der einer übertakteten 2070.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich habe mich mal durch die Diagramme geklickt - übertaktet ist die 2070 weiterhin vorne.
Das Ergebnis ist für AMD eher peinlich und zeigt doch nur, dass AMD oberhalb der Mittelklasse effizienztechnisch nicht nur eine Generation hinterherhinkt bzw. dass GCN absolut ausgelutscht ist.


----------



## Basti1988 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und ich habe mich mal durch die Diagramme geklickt - übertaktet ist die 2070 weiterhin vorne.
> Das Ergebnis ist für AMD eher peinlich und zeigt doch nur, dass AMD oberhalb der Mittelklasse effizienztechnisch nicht nur eine Generation hinterherhinkt bzw. dass GCN absolut ausgelutscht ist.



Bei 1080p Benchmarks ist die 2070 vorne und bei den 4K /1440p hinkt diese jedoch hinterer.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Was so nicht stimmt.
Eine bis ans Limit getaktete Vega 56 kann teilweise eine 2070 Stock schlagen. Sobald diese auch getaktet wird, dreht sich das Blatt wieder. Was man nicht alles für Klicks tut


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Bei 1080p Benchmarks ist die 2070 vorne und bei den 4K /1440p hinkt diese jedoch hinterer.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IrrL9-O-IPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zugegeben, bei F1 sind die 1% und 0.1% Lows für die Tonne, aber sonst ist die 2070 sogar ohne OC vorne...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Jetzt, wo der Winter ansteht, ist der Wert einer potenten Elektroheizung, die auch noch Spaß macht, nicht zu verachten. Turing Non-A versagt in Sachen Heizleistung leider ziemlich. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## 4B11T (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Eine gemoddete Vega 56, die damit eher einer Vega 64 entspricht, schlägt nach wie vor knapp die 1080. Die 2070 ist ungefähr Vergleichbar mit der 1080, also ordnet sich das auch wieder entsprechend ein.

Vega 64 ~ 480€
RTX 2070 ~ 520€ (zur Zeit kurz nach Release)

ungefähr gleich schnell, ungefähr gleich teuer. Was für eine Sensation!


----------



## CarstenP70 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Ja, und neben ein paar mehr Frames und einer sensationellen Stromrechnung, die bald bei "Verklag mich doch!" oder "Deppen ziehen vor Gericht!" auf RTL 2 zu sehen sein werden, ist es immer wieder amüsant, wie die Evangelisten noch glauben, dass sie die ***** bekehren müssten... Hauptsache, in EINEM Benchmark gewinnt das gelobte Land... Zu solchen Themen wurden schon Kriege geführt, @OP, und wenn du das nötige Kleingeld hast, kann dir der 8auer sicher ein Gerät hinstellen, das mit einer Vega 64 auch sonst noch welche 2080 Ti klein kriegt. Die Hektoliter an Stickstoff zahlst du dann aber, samt Anlieferung, und die Stromrechnung auch.

Immer diese Glaubensbekenntnisse, das ist hier ja schlimmer als Windows vs. Linux... 

Der Text des Evangeliums fängt immer gleich an: "Meins ist besser, du musst nur...!" (auf Gewohnheiten verzichten, mehr Stromrechnung bezahlen, mit Zusatzstoffen im veganen Essen leben, deinem Kind eine Niqap überziehen, die AfD wählen...)

... oder kurz gesagt: es nervt.


----------



## Schrotti (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Sorry aber die News ist doch ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## Basti1988 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



CarstenP70 schrieb:


> @OP, und wenn du das nötige Kleingeld hast, kann dir der 8auer sicher ein Gerät hinstellen, das mit einer Vega 64 auch sonst noch welche 2080 Ti klein kriegt. Die Hektoliter an Stickstoff zahlst du dann aber, samt Anlieferung, und die Stromrechnung auch.



Nein Danke ich Verzichte. 




Schrotti schrieb:


> Sorry aber die News ist doch ein schlechter Witz.



Ich wüsste nicht das ich einen Witz erzählt habe um die Community zum Lachen zu bringen.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Hast du deine News überhaupt gelesen?
Die bis zum Anschlag getaktete Vega 56 schlägt die 2070 nicht. Mal ist die Karte leicht vorn, mal gleich auf und mal hinten, da ist immer noch von einer Stock 2070 die Rede. Bei OC zieht die 2070 davon, bei weniger Lautstärke und weit weniger Verbrauch. Also bitte, die Überschrift der News ist Bild Niveau.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Ob die Karte am Ende die Turing schlägt oder nicht spielt eigentlich keine Rolle. Spiel X hier Spiel Y da, am Ende des Tages ist es aber kein Problem eine 56er auf das Niveau einer Turing zu bringen.
Wir reden hier schließlich über die billigste V56 die man kaufen kann und die sich nicht flashen lässt. Ein Mod via PPT ist gar nicht notwendig bei den anderen Customs. Da flasht man auf eines der Biose die 64er Variante, zieht den Speicher hoch und passt die Settings an, fertig. Mit 210 (ASIC 175)Watt kommt meine Karte im Ref.Design schon an die Turing, mit entspannten 2k Umdrehungen.OHNE FLASH und mit Speicher auch auf 950.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man glaubt es kaum, es gibt dabei sogar eine Backplate dazu und Geld für ein wenig Bling Bling war auch noch da. Wobei das in meinem HTPC eh kein Schwein sieht, eine Schande für den Schlumpf...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Dein Schlumpf? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dein Schlumpf?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Fake Schlumpf 
Schaf im Wolfspelz ^^


----------



## panthex (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Macht sich gut der Kühler 
Besser als in meinem Keller!


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



panthex schrieb:


> Macht sich gut der Kühler
> Besser als in meinem Keller!



Auch die LEDS gehen alle. Da hatte ich erst bedenken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Du hast deinen potenten Umbau durch einen zugekauften Schlumpfkühler ersetzt? Oder ist das deine Zweitkarte?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Du hast deinen potenten Umbau durch einen zugekauften Schlumpfkühler ersetzt? Oder ist das deine Zweitkarte?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Zweitkarte für den HTPC mit ner 56er Ref. umgebaut auf Schlumpf.Im HTPC ist der DHE ganz praktisch, konnte durch diverse Maßnahmen bei 75Grad  Zieltemperatur 2000Umdrehungen Lüfter stabil erreichen.(WQHD)
Hätte nicht gedacht dass das möglich ist, aber es läuft. Siehe hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-630.html#post9535104
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-630.html#post9535137
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-635.html#post9536981

Die Karte ist tatsächlich "leise" mit 2k Umdrehungen. 4x hintereinander Firestrike Extrem Belastungstest haben die Karte auf die Temps gebracht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reserven sind vorhanden, mit dem Morpheus hat die 56er 1,1Ghz auf dem HBM gepackt und 1670 auf dem Core. Die Karte ist fast schon Verschwendung für Ihren Einsatzzweck.


----------



## Rattan (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



CarstenP70 schrieb:


> Ja, und neben ein paar mehr Frames und einer sensationellen Stromrechnung, die bald bei "Verklag mich doch!" oder "Deppen ziehen vor Gericht!" auf RTL 2 zu sehen sein werden, ist es immer wieder amüsant, wie die Evangelisten noch glauben, dass sie die ***** bekehren müssten... Hauptsache, in EINEM Benchmark gewinnt das gelobte Land... Zu solchen Themen wurden schon Kriege geführt, @OP, und wenn du das nötige Kleingeld hast, kann dir der 8auer sicher ein Gerät hinstellen, das mit einer Vega 64 auch sonst noch welche 2080 Ti klein kriegt. Die Hektoliter an Stickstoff zahlst du dann aber, samt Anlieferung, und die Stromrechnung auch.
> 
> Immer diese Glaubensbekenntnisse, das ist hier ja schlimmer als Windows vs. Linux...
> 
> ...





Wie geil.

Ich habe mich mit meiner 1070ti knapp darunter positioniert, optimal, um sich aus diesem ganzen "ich habe den längsten" heraushalten zu können und trotzdem genug GPU-Power zu haben.


----------



## TollerHecht (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Was mich mehr schockiert ist dass die RTX 2080 hinter der 1080 TI ist in den Benchmarks.

Ach du ********.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Rattan schrieb:


> Wie geil.
> 
> Ich habe mich mit meiner 1070ti knapp darunter positioniert, optimal, um sich aus diesem ganzen "ich habe den längsten" heraushalten zu können und trotzdem genug GPU-Power zu haben.



Genau das ist auch die Hoffnung an Navi.


----------



## bschicht86 (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ganz von der extremen Mehrbelastung der Komponenten abgesehen - wie lange so ein Vega-Chip und vorallem die VRMs 600W vertragen steht auch noch auf einem anderen Blatt.



Ich nehme mal an, der Wert ist fürs Gesamtsystem, denn ich glaube kaum, dass eine 2070@stock 300W nehmen darf.


----------



## Takeda (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

ist IPC jetzt eigentlich so das neue Kürzel das man einfach unbedacht auf alles drauf wirft und das mehr über den aussagt, der es benutzt, als über den Sachverhalt? Bei einer GPU mit IPC zu argumentieren ist noch sinnfreier als bei einer CPU. und, naja, wenn man das mit einer Vega wirklich so betreiben will... dann sin's so grob 1700 h Ashes of the Singularity überschlagen, nach denen sich die Geforce bereits lohnt gegenüber so ner OC Vega. Dann wird zweitere nämlich gesamt teurer, bei nem Durchschnittspreis von 30 Cent/kWh.

Aber 1700h... da hat man bereits bei der geforce schon 153 € verpfeffert und bei der vega dann die 306 € an den Energieversorger (die Differenz  ergibt ca die kaufpreis-Differenz). Allerdings... Ich weiß grad echt nicht, ob ne Karte bei mir jemals 1700h unter entsprechend forderndem Spiele-Einsatz lief, bis sie ausgetauscht wurde. Aber womöglich läppert sich das schnell


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, der Wert ist fürs Gesamtsystem, denn ich glaube kaum, dass eine 2070@stock 300W nehmen darf.



Ja klar, die sagen doch in dem Video dass das Gesamtsystem ist weil die den PCI Express nicht abgreifen können.
Eine gleich schnelle V56 die geflasht wird @340Watt Gesamtsystem.(270Watt GPU only)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bschicht86 (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja klar, die sagen doch in dem Video dass das Gesamtsystem ist weil die den PCI Express nicht abgreifen können.



Das ist mir schon klar, nur gings darum, dass man leicht der Aussage entnehmen kann, (die ich zitiert habe) dass die Vega alleine 600W nehmen würde.


----------



## cht47 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Interessant wie sich hier einige Leute über die Sinnhaftigkeit des Tests echauffieren. Wenn ich das bei Intel CPU OC Rekorden (mit Stickstoff und Co) bemängel, stößt das nicht auf Gegenliebe. 

Dabei ist das hier wesentlich aufschlussreicher und zeigt das AMD mit Navi gefährlich werden könnte.

Warum?

	                   Die-Größe	Transistoranzahl	Transistoren/mm²
RTX 2080 Ti	754 mm²	18.600.000.000	24.668.435
GTX 1080 Ti	471 mm²	11.800.000.000	25.053.079


Als Beispiel paar Daten von Apple
	                      Prozess	Die-Größe	Transistoranzahl	Transistoren/mm²
A10 Fusion	16 nm	      125 mm²	        3.300.000.000	26.400.000
A11 Bionic	10 nm	      87.66 mm²	4.300.000.000	49.053.160
A12 Bionic	7 nm	      83.27 mm²	6.900.000.000	82.862.976


24 Millionen Transistoren/mm²  VS 82 Millionen ist mal ein Unterschied.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Vega-...n-RX-Vega-GPU-Takt-Transistoren-DSBR-1234572/

AMD scheint die auch zu brauchen


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Das traurige ist eigentlich eher das es wirklich kein Mag bis heute hinbekommen hat einen anständigen OC Bench zu machen mit den Karten. Die Sinnlos hohen Taktraten bei der getesteten Dragon sind ja noch nicht mal notwendig.
Schon seit Relase war die 56er selbst als Referenz locker in der Lage solche Leistungswerte zu generieren. Meine zwei 56er die ich hatte haben beide 1,1Ghz auf dem HBM geschafft und liesen sich ohne Probleme mit 1,6Ghz Core betreiben.


----------



## blautemple (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Die Magazine haben nun mal keine Zeit dafür.
Du musst auch immer schauen wie viele potentielle Leser du mit einem Test erreichen kannst und bei Vega sind die Leserzahlen nunmal deutlich geringer


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

1,1 GHz Speichertakt sind bei 56er-Karten viel mehr Glück denn Regel. Die Karten haben eine geringere Speicherspannung als die 64er und Frontiere, daher steigen viele bei unter 1 GHz aus. Ich gebe aber zu, mangels Testmustern nicht fundiert sagen zu können, ob sich hierbei zwischenzeitlich eine Art gereifte Fertigung und somit größeres Potenzial ergeben hat.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> 1,1 GHz Speichertakt sind bei 56er-Karten viel mehr Glück denn Regel. Die Karten haben eine geringere Speicherspannung als die 64er und Frontiere, daher steigen viele bei unter 1 GHz aus. Ich gebe aber zu, mangels Testmustern nicht fundiert sagen zu können, ob sich hierbei zwischenzeitlich eine Art gereifte Fertigung und somit größeres Potenzial ergeben hat.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Die 1,1 GHz sind meines Wissens auch nur mit 64er Bios Flash zustande gekommen. Meine erst kürzlich gekaufte Red Dragon mit Hynix HBM macht auch nur 950 MHz rockstable mit.


----------



## Takeda (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



cht47 schrieb:


> Interessant wie sich hier einige Leute über die Sinnhaftigkeit des Tests echauffieren. Wenn ich das bei Intel CPU OC Rekorden (mit Stickstoff und Co) bemängel, stößt das nicht auf Gegenliebe.
> 
> Dabei ist das hier wesentlich aufschlussreicher und zeigt das AMD mit Navi gefährlich werden könnte.
> 
> ...



Ich frage mich gerade, ob man hier mit Absicht außer Acht lässt, für welche Anwendungszwecke die beiden Chips jeweils genutzt werden. Zweiteres sind ARM-Prozessoren, ersteres GPUs. Erstere bestehen nahezu nur aus Rechneinheiten, zweitere aus weit weniger Recheneinheiten und wesentlich mehr Steuerungseinheiten. Erstere lasten im Falle der Vollast ihre Recheneinheiten komplett aus -> extreme Hitzeentwicklung. Höhere Transistoren-Dichte.... kann man sich ja ausmalen 
Abgesehen davon sind im Apple-Prozessor noch weitere Co-Prozessoren verbaut (und ein Grafikprozessor!).

Ich finde es sehr schwierig, eine GPU, die rein auf knallharte Berechnung ausgelegt ist und das zur Höchstleistung und entsprechender Wärmeentwicklung mit einem ARM-Low-Energy-Chip zu vergleichen, der den Akku nicht arg belasten soll.


----------



## slot108 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Wow! ein ganzer thread für OC vs non-OC. welch vorzüglich hinkender Vergleich.


----------



## Basti1988 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



slot108 schrieb:


> Wow! ein ganzer thread für OC vs non-OC. welch vorzüglich hinkender Vergleich.



Es ist dir überlassen diese anzuklicken, wenn du Inhaltlich Wertvollere Themen hast, steht es dir frei eine User-News zu verfassen.


----------



## Bongripper666 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

200W Mehrverbrauch, um mit der RTX2070 gerade soeben gleichzuziehen? Unter "schlagen" verstehe ich etwas anderes.

Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich völlig egal, weil ich solche GPU-Leistungen nicht brauche, aber bei so reißerischen Artikelüberschriften und der darauf folgenden inhaltlichen (geplatzten) Luftblase muss man doch mal was schreiben.

Respekt vor User-News, diese sollten für den Leser dann aber trotzdem einen (informativen) Mehrwert haben. Und der ist hier nicht im Ansatz gegeben.


----------



## Basti1988 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> 200W Mehrverbrauch, um mit der RTX2070 gerade soeben gleichzuziehen? Unter "schlagen" verstehe ich etwas anderes.
> 
> Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich völlig egal, weil ich solche GPU-Leistungen nicht brauche, aber bei so reißerischen Artikelüberschriften und der darauf folgenden inhaltlichen (geplatzten) Luftblase muss man doch mal was schreiben.
> 
> Respekt vor User-News, diese sollten für den Leser dann aber trotzdem einen (informativen) Mehrwert haben. Und der ist hier nicht im Ansatz gegeben.



Ah okay und ich gleichen Zug lese ich ein PCGH Artikel der das selbe mit einer 2080 macht... Verrückte Welt. 

-> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefor.../Nvidia-BIOS-Mod-Powerlimit-erhoehen-1268042/


----------



## cht47 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ah okay und ich gleichen Zug lese ich ein PCGH Artikel der das selbe mit einer 2080 macht... Verrückte Welt.
> 
> -> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefor.../Nvidia-BIOS-Mod-Powerlimit-erhoehen-1268042/



Lass dich nicht ärgern, fand den Artikel gut. Aber es geht halt um AMD.. der Feind von Nvidia und Intel.. der immer wieder versucht Gamer zu konvertieren... dann fehlt der eigenen Kirche natürlich das Geld und das macht Anleger weniger glücklich und das ist doch unser größtes bestreben..


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> 1,1 GHz Speichertakt sind bei 56er-Karten viel mehr Glück denn Regel. Die Karten haben eine geringere Speicherspannung als die 64er und Frontiere, daher steigen viele bei unter 1 GHz aus. Ich gebe aber zu, mangels Testmustern nicht fundiert sagen zu können, ob sich hierbei zwischenzeitlich eine Art gereifte Fertigung und somit größeres Potenzial ergeben hat.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Natürlich war die Karte geflasht, ohne Flash geht meist maximal 1Ghz und das auch nur mit Wasser. Gute 56er schaffen 980, schlechte 920Mhz. Mit Flash geht 1020 bis 1130.
Das flashen bei Karten mit Dual Bios über Windows ist aber selbst für einen Laien kein Problem, die Customs benötigen ja noch die DOS Ebene für Force Flash da ist es dann etwas umständlicher.
Mir ist auch noch kein einziger defekter HBM untergekommen bisher. Das OC ist also als unproblematisch anzusehen.



blautemple schrieb:


> Die Magazine haben nun mal keine Zeit dafür.
> Du musst auch immer schauen wie viele potentielle Leser du mit einem Test erreichen kannst und bei Vega sind die Leserzahlen nunmal deutlich geringer


Kein Wunder wenn keiner weiß was man mit den Karten anstellen kann.
Die Turingclique ist jetzt auch nicht gerade groß.



slot108 schrieb:


> Wow! ein ganzer thread für OC vs non-OC. welch vorzüglich hinkender Vergleich.



Wenn es vernünftige Artikel dazu gebe, bräuchte es keine Threads dazu.


----------



## slot108 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Es ist dir überlassen diese anzuklicken, wenn du Inhaltlich Wertvollere Themen hast, steht es dir frei eine User-News zu verfassen.


Klar, dass dir das nich gefällt. Aber es ändert nix daran, dass OC vs non-OC Vergleiche fürn Allerwertesten sind.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



slot108 schrieb:


> Klar, dass dir das nich gefällt. Aber es ändert nix daran, dass OC vs non-OC Vergleiche fürn Allerwertesten sind.



Es geht um Performance per Euro und die 2070 ist in dem verlinkten Video ebenfalls übertaktet. Also 10%weniger Leistung bei 180 Euro gespart.


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Es geht um Performance per Euro und die 2070 ist in dem verlinkten Video ebenfalls übertaktet. Also 10%weniger Leistung bei 180 Euro gespart.


Und dafür einen dicken Batzen mehr auf der Stromrechnung haben, zumal die 2070 die Performance einer maximal gemoddeten V56 schon @stock erreicht (einzig in F1 sind die Min-FPS bei der 2070 für die Tonne). 

Die Garantie ist dann ebenfalls für den Hintern, bei einem Gesamtverbrauch von 600W und mehr dürfte auch die Nutzungszeit des Chips enorm beschränkt werden, man hat einen deutlicheren Aufwand mit der Kühlung und keine Garantie dass dein BIOS-Mod überhaupt funktioniert, da AMD sicher nicht nur V64-Chips wegen Überschusses, sondern auch wegen Defekten deaktiviert.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und dafür einen dicken Batzen mehr auf der Stromrechnung haben, zumal die 2070 die Performance einer maximal gemoddeten V56 schon @stock erreicht (einzig in F1 sind die Min-FPS bei der 2070 für die Tonne).
> 
> Die Garantie ist dann ebenfalls für den Hintern, bei einem Gesamtverbrauch von 600W und mehr dürfte auch die Nutzungszeit des Chips enorm beschränkt werden, man hat einen deutlicheren Aufwand mit der Kühlung und keine Garantie dass dein BIOS-Mod überhaupt funktioniert, da AMD sicher nicht nur V64-Chips wegen Überschusses, sondern auch wegen Defekten deaktiviert.



Nochmal, es reicht die Karte mit 280Watt zu betreiben und die fehlenden Mhz auf dem Core durch Speichertakt zu ersetzen. Man kauft dafür einfach ein Modell was sich flashen lässt weil es eine 64er Variante dafür gibt.Fertig.
Die 12V2 ist die Grafikkarte und die Soundkarte.Amper X Spannung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Skandalöse 390Watt Gesamtsystem obwohl alle 4 Kerne am Limit arbeiten in Vermintide 2.
Ein Prozedere was jeder 1080ti Nutzer ebenso machen würde da das Speicher OC "günstiger" ist.


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> 200W Mehrverbrauch, um mit der RTX2070 gerade soeben gleichzuziehen? Unter "schlagen" verstehe ich etwas anderes.
> 
> Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich völlig egal, weil ich solche GPU-Leistungen nicht brauche, aber bei so reißerischen Artikelüberschriften und der darauf folgenden inhaltlichen (geplatzten) Luftblase muss man doch mal was schreiben.
> 
> Respekt vor User-News, diese sollten für den Leser dann aber trotzdem einen (informativen) Mehrwert haben. Und der ist hier nicht im Ansatz gegeben.


Statt nur zu meckern könntest du ja selber aktiv werden und user-News verfassen.  Ich finde diese User-News interessant und informativ, zeigt sie doch auf, welche Möglichkeiten in der kleinen Vega stecken. Möglichkeiten von denen kaum einer weiß, siehe Gurdis Anmerkungen dazu. Und natürlich muss da eine Headline versuchen die üblichen maximalen Betrachtungszeiten von Kurzinhalten beim Überfliegen zu nutzen, um die user dazu zu bewegen, den eigentlichen Inhalt zu lesen. Die headline ist sehr gut gewählt. Kurz und knapp umreißt sie analytisch den Kern der News. Also, ich sehe wirklich nicht in wiefern man hier dem user-News Schreiber irgendwelche qualitativen Vorwürfe machen kann. 

MfG


----------



## Doraleous (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und dafür einen dicken Batzen mehr auf der Stromrechnung haben, zumal die 2070 die Performance einer maximal gemoddeten V56 schon @stock erreicht (einzig in F1 sind die Min-FPS bei der 2070 für die Tonne).


Ja ist komplett für die Tonne, hast du Recht.

Alleine das passende Netzteil gegenüber der 2070 kostet die Preisdifferenz der zwei Karten und noch dazu kann GamerNexus hier auch einfach nur einen sehr guten Chip haben. Der nächste, der sich die Vega kauft, kommt wahrscheinlich gar nicht so hoch im Takt.

Aber als ClickBait ganz nett, man muss nur die richtige Fanbase ansprechen, was das Video ja offensichtlich tut


----------



## slot108 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Es geht um Performance per Euro und die 2070 ist in dem verlinkten Video ebenfalls übertaktet. Also 10%weniger Leistung bei 180 Euro gespart.


das egalisiert sich im Laufe des Betriebes aufgrund des höheren Verbrauchs, weil nicht alle Vega-Besitzer ihre Karte undervolten geschweige denn so krass übertakten (womit der Verbrauch schon wieder oben ist); was das hier zu einem rein ideellen leider hinkendem Konstrukt macht, dass Vega max OCed an ne stock2070 rankommt. was dann aber wieder fürn Poppes ist, weil man auch ne 2070 optimieren kann. aber das kann jeder nach Belieben ausblenden.


----------



## Rolk (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Zur Information, es gibt genügend Karten die mit dem GPU-Takt nahe genug an die Werte von gamernexus heran kommen und zwar mit normalen Mitteln, ohne den Stromverbrauch durch die Decke zu jagen.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



slot108 schrieb:


> das egalisiert sich im Laufe des Betriebes aufgrund des höheren Verbrauchs, weil nicht alle Vega-Besitzer ihre Karte undervolten geschweige denn so krass übertakten (womit der Verbrauch schon wieder oben ist); was das hier zu einem rein ideellen leider hinkendem Konstrukt macht, dass Vega max OCed an ne stock2070 rankommt. was dann aber wieder fürn Poppes ist, weil man auch ne 2070 optimieren kann. aber das kann jeder nach Belieben ausblenden.



Ich habe die Verbrauchsfrage doch jetzt ausführlich dargelegt oder? Die Stockkarte kommt von 260Watt und landet mit dem Setting bei 280Watt. Weniger als die V64 Referenz. In meinem Thread gibt es eine Reg.File die jeder nutzen kann der die Karte als 64er hat oder die 56er wie ich geflasht hat. Fertig. Einfacher gehts nicht.


----------



## Doraleous (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich habe die Verbrauchsfrage doch jetzt ausführlich dargelegt oder? Die Stockkarte kommt von 260Watt und landet mit dem Setting bei 280Watt. Weniger als die V64 Referenz. In meinem Thread gibt es eine Reg.File die jeder nutzen kann der die Karte als 64er hat oder die 56er wie ich geflasht hat. Fertig. Einfacher gehts nicht.


Und mit 280W schlägt die Karte die GTX2070?


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Doraleous schrieb:


> Und mit 280W schlägt die Karte die GTX2070?



Etwas gleich schnell wie die Armor. Mal sehn was der Index zur 2070 sagt, der kommt erst mit dem neuen Heft denke ich.
Make my Gigabyte Vega great again!


----------



## Doraleous (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Etwas gleich schnell wie die Armor.


Also nein.

Case closed.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Doraleous schrieb:


> Also nein.
> 
> Case closed.



Wohl eher doch, weil in Wolfenstein und Forza ist die V56 schneller, sogar deutlich. Ebenfalls in Battlefront 2. In Dirt 4 ist die 2070 2,3% in WQHD vorne und 3,1% in UHD.
Heute abend hab ich noch das neue Assasins Creed. Mal sehn was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Doraleous (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Wohl eher doch, weil in [Cherrypicking]


Wenn man schon mit Cherrypicking beginnt, dann heißt es eben, dass die 2070 sehr wohl schneller ist 

Und dann kann man auch bei der 2070 noch manuelle Optimierung betreiben und dann heißt es, egal in welchem Game: Game Over Vega


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Doraleous schrieb:


> Wenn man schon mit Cherrypicking beginnt, dann heißt es eben, dass die 2070 sehr wohl schneller ist
> 
> Und dann kann man auch bei der 2070 noch manuelle Optimierung betreiben und dann heißt es, egal in welchem Game: Game Over Vega



Du bist wirklich **zensiert** 
Mehr Games habe ich nicht aus dem gebenchten Spielen hier von PCGH.

Nerv doch wo anders rum wenn du nichts zum Thema beizutragen hast.


----------



## Doraleous (1. November 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich eine Leuchte


Herrje, wieder mal nur Beleidigung, weil die Argumente ausgehen.

Aber lieber ne Leuchte, als ein **zensiert**, der manuelle OC-Ergebnisse mit Stockkarten vergleicht 


*INU-Edit: Du weißt warum...*


----------



## slot108 (1. November 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

@Gurdi: du hast grad ernsthaft 3 Spiele aufgezählt  und für ein 4. Spiel ganze 2 Beispiele. also sagen wir mal 4 Spiele insgesamt. wenn man nur die 4 Spiele spielt, läuft das ja super dann. ansonsten muss man sich dem Löwenteil der Spiele stellen und dann noch dem DX11-Handycap. 
aber ne massiv übertaktete Vega 56 schlägt ne stock 2070 in ausgewählten Spielen und nem 1000W-Netzteil. 
ne massiv übertaktete Vega 56 schlägt dann aber auch noch ne leicht untertaktete 2080 in ausgewählten Spielen ...
und sogar ne extrem stark untertaktete 2080Ti ...
und selbst die nächste NV-Gen wird ne massivst übertaktete Vega 56 schlagen, wenn die neue NV-Gen im Desktop-Modus läuft.
darum is OC vs nonOC fürn Poppes. is so.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



slot108 schrieb:


> @Gurdi: du hast grad ernsthaft 3 Spiele aufgezählt  und für ein 4. Spiel ganze 2 Beispiele. also sagen wir mal 4 Spiele insgesamt. wenn man nur die 4 Spiele spielt, läuft das ja super dann. ansonsten muss man sich dem Löwenteil der Spiele stellen und dann noch dem DX11-Handycap.
> aber ne massiv übertaktete Vega 56 schlägt ne stock 2070 in ausgewählten Spielen und nem 1000W-Netzteil.
> ne massiv übertaktete Vega 56 schlägt dann aber auch noch ne leicht untertaktete 2080 in ausgewählten Spielen ...
> und sogar ne extrem stark untertaktete 2080Ti ...
> ...



Ich hab nicht mehr Spiele die aktuell von PCGH gebencht wurden, daher der Verweis auf den Indextest dann kann man auch Sudden Strike 4,Sniper Elite 4 und Prey noch vergleichen.


----------



## sunyego (1. November 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Die gtx2070 ist meistens deutlich flotter als die schnellste aus dem hause amd und ist dabei sehr effizient.
Für die fehlkonstruktion vega spricht absolt nichts mehr, gar nichts ! ....sogar in den paar ausnahmetiteln wie Wolfesntein 2 zieht die karte den kürzeren.

OC vs OC

Asus GeForce RTX 2070 Strix OC im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


Na ja, nicht weiter verwunderlich. Die olle GTX1080 ist bereits schneller (4K)

GeForce RTX 2080 /Ti Launchreviews: Die Testresultate zur UltraHD/4K-Performance im UEberblick | 3DCenter.org


----------



## belle (7. November 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



sunyego schrieb:


> Für die fehlkonstruktion vega spricht absolt nichts mehr, gar nichts !
> Asus GeForce RTX 2070 Strix OC im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


Die Asus Strix RTX 2070 OC, welche im von dir verlinkten Test im Performancerating 8% über der RTX 2070 Turbo liegt, kostet derzeit ab 660€, letztere Karte bekommt man ab 560€.
Meiner Meinung nach hat da beispielsweise eine Vega56 für 400€ und weniger noch immer eine Daseinsberechtigung, zumal HBCC für mich ein sinnvolles Feature darstellt.


Doraleous schrieb:


> Alleine das passende Netzteil gegenüber der 2070 kostet die Preisdifferenz der zwei Karten...


30€, die nicht ins Gewicht fallen, weil die meisten User hier wegen eventuellen Übertaktungsversuchen egal welcher Karte sowieso meistens zu einem 500 Watt Netzteil greifen? 
be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 400W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'62,85 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

BitFenix Whisper M 550W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'89,85 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

PS:
Dazu muss man noch ins Gedächtnis rufen, dass die Vega56 ab Werk die wesentlich homogeneren Power-Limits hat, also bei weitem nicht so optimierungsbedürftig wie die Vega64 ist. Eine RTX 2070 unter 500€ wäre natürlich nicht verachtenswert, allerdings sind die Optimierungsmöglichkeiten der Non-A Turing-GPUs bescheiden.


----------



## Helios93 (7. November 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

lol was für ein blödsinn vega kackt nur bei ein paar games nicht ab von ue4 games oder assassins creed games wo selbst ne 1070 mitzieht sagt keiner was? oder die abertausenden eearly access games wo vega ebenfalls einfach ******** ist, lol wenn juckts was besser ist. vega ist grad mal auf maxwell nievau lol


----------



## Gurdi (7. November 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Helios93 schrieb:


> lol was für ein blödsinn vega kackt nur bei ein paar games nicht ab von ue4 games oder assassins creed games wo selbst ne 1070 mitzieht sagt keiner was? oder die abertausenden eearly access games wo vega ebenfalls einfach ******** ist, lol wenn juckts was besser ist. vega ist grad mal auf maxwell nievau lol



Vor lauter lol und mangelnder Rechtschreibung die Fakten überlesen oder was?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. November 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Etwas gleich schnell wie die Armor. Mal sehn was der Index zur 2070 sagt, der kommt erst mit dem neuen Heft denke ich.
> Make my Gigabyte Vega great again!



Yep, das neue Heft ist seit heute auch gedruckt erhältlich. Morgen früh wird aber auch unsere GPU-Rangliste aktualisiert. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (7. November 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Yep, das neue Heft ist seit heute auch gedruckt erhältlich. Morgen früh wird aber auch unsere GPU-Rangliste aktualisiert.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Habs grad am Kiosk geholt samt Tochter auf dem Fahrrad im Schlepptau. Was man nicht alles für die neue PCGH tut 
Woher kommen die Teils starken Differenzen bei z.B.  SWBF 2 (das Spiel lässt sich übrigens total beschissen benchen) zwischen der Armor und der FE? Liegt das am PT?
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Artefakten bei SS4 aus, hat die 2070 die auch oder ist das generell behoben worden?


----------



## CarstenP70 (17. November 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

@Gurdi: "Wir reden hier schließlich über die billigste V56 die man kaufen kann und die sich *nicht flashen* lässt. (...) Da *flasht* man auf eines der Biose die 64er Variante"

... finde den Fehler.


----------



## Rolk (17. November 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Wie armselig ist das denn ein Zitat zu verfälschen, um die Kernaussage zu verdrehen?



Gurdi schrieb:


> Wir reden hier schließlich über die billigste V56 die man kaufen kann und die sich nicht flashen lässt. Ein Mod via PPT ist gar nicht notwendig bei den anderen Customs. Da flasht man auf eines der Biose die 64er Variante, zieht den Speicher hoch und passt die Settings an, fertig.


----------



## openSUSE (20. November 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

So, wie war das nochmal? Eine Vega*56* maxoc schlägt eine gtr2070? Eine Vega*56*? Klar bei einer Vega 64 würde sich ja auch keiner wundern, aber ne Vega*56*? Wirklich?


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. November 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Steinigt mich, falls ich die Suche bei 3dMark falsch benutzt habe 


Spoiler



Die Schnellste Vega 56 im Firestrike ist grade mal (ausgehend von der RTX) 3,5% langsamer als die schnellste RTX2070 im Graphics Score


----------



## DaHell63 (22. November 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlÃ¤gt RTX 2070!*

Ich weiß nicht warum immer angenommen wird das die Vega56 soviel schlechter als eine Vega64 sein soll.
Im Prinzip nichts anderes als mit der GTX 980Ti und der TitanX. Wenn man den Takt der GTX 980Ti angehoben hat war die auch schneller als eine TitanX.  Bei der HD 7950/7970 war es das gleiche.

Im Firestrike schneiden die Turings alle nicht besonders gut ab. Was bei Time Spy oder Superposition schon wieder anders aussieht.

Wenn es nach der Leistung im Firestrike geht, dann wär ja die GTX 980 Ti ja noch super dabei 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K Processor,ASRock Z97 OC Formula
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VIII GENE
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8086K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS X HERO


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlÃ¤gt RTX 2070!*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wenn es nach der Leistung im Firestrike geht, dann wär ja die GTX 980 Ti ja noch super dabei
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K Processor,ASRock Z97 OC Formula
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VIII GENE
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8086K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS X HERO



Wobei die Ergebnisse weder mit Luft noch mit Wasser erreicht wurden


----------



## DaHell63 (22. November 2018)

*AW: Leichtgewicht gegen Schwergewicht! Vega 56 schlägt RTX 2070!*

Mußt Du doch keinem sagen 

Trotzdem erstaunlich was man aus einer GTX 980 ti rausholen kann.
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/newsbilder/aschilling/2015/evga-gtx980ti-ocrekord.jpg 
Das sind gut 100% zu einer GTX 980 Ti stock (so wie sie in den Tests gerne genommen wird)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-E WS/USB 3.1
und noch 50% zu meiner EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classy
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X79-UD3


Selbst eine neue RTX 2080 mit über 2100MHz Takt wird da noch gerupft.
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,ASRock Z370 Extreme4


----------

